# Guide bushings for Craftsman 17517 plunge router?



## badmajon (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I bought this thing off of Ebay, and I am looking for guide bushings for it so I can use it with my dovetail jig I found at a yard sale. The thing is, it only came with the router and a 1/4 inch collet. I have searched the net and found nothing so far, if anyone could point me to a place to find them, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Base Plate/Guides - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies

You'll have to look and see what diameter your router baseplate takes, but both sizes are available from lee valley. Sears also should have them available individually thru parts direct, but that's the expensive way to do it.

There are a lot of woodworking stores that sell sets of the standard PC guide bushings, usually under $20 a set.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917517000P

10 PIECE ROUTER BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE KIT
Router Accessories

Brass Template Guide Kit with free shipping
MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

=========



badmajon said:


> Hi, I bought this thing off of Ebay, and I am looking for guide bushings for it so I can use it with my dovetail jig I found at a yard sale. The thing is, it only came with the router and a 1/4 inch collet. I have searched the net and found nothing so far, if anyone could point me to a place to find them, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I suggest you look at getting the Milescraft router plate. This will easily replace what you already have and will take on many router guides/bushings.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums badmajon. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## badmajon (May 5, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome. I figured out what I'm looking for, thanks to your posts, is a replacement sub plate that will accept PC bushings. I think I'll go with the milescraft one, I'm going to make a trip to lowes and if that doesn't get me one I'll buy one online.


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

badmajon said:


> Hi, I bought this thing off of Ebay, and I am looking for guide bushings for it so I can use it with my dovetail jig I found at a yard sale. The thing is, it only came with the router and a 1/4 inch collet. I have searched the net and found nothing so far, if anyone could point me to a place to find them, I'd appreciate it.


You may be able to use a universal router baseplate. I bought one from MLCS woodworking a few years ago for an older sears router and it works fine. Their website is easy to use and you can even talk to a "real person" at their toll free number. MLCS shipping is FREE to all in the USA and I have used the site many times for router accessories and other offerings. They are reasonable in price and their customer service is exceptional. I believe Rockler woodworking also carries a universal baseplate.


----------

